# Tips for growing goat out



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

We have a almost 3 month old Boer doeling that we purchased as my daughter's show goat. We are feeding her Dominator 17% & Chaffhaye. Looking for tips for growing goat out to it's full potential.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't own Boers but if you look through the 4H/FFA area, there are probably older threads to give you hints and tips.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Exersize and good feed

Who makes the dominator?


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

It's it's own brand. Developed by Langston. It's a medicated goat feed.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I just got into boer goats last year myself. But so far I really like feeding a good quality alfalfa hay, a 16% or above grain daily. Along with minerals. But a few months before show i feed calfmana and noble goat grower and I cut back on hay a little to get rid of the hay belly. I would love to feed like that all the time but its too expensive. Someone with more experience will have some better tricks im sure


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Keep feedimg grain
Dont stop you can stop once your done growing out i dont even recoment it then.
Dont forget minerals. 
If you wanna get a supplement i recomend show bloom its amazing with Exersize.
And wirm them regularly so the worms dont attack them and make hem loose weight
And put things in their pen to jump on


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

We plan on keeping her on it indefinitely. Nice thing about the Chaffhaye is the don't get bloat or hay belly. Really like that stuff. Do you guys feed loose mineral or a mineral block? Is there a big difference or just less waste w/ loose?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think less waist. 
We took my goats off it because they were eating huge portions of it and getting sick and they Wouldent touch a block. 
So now if they were ever to need it we would give them a paste.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

How can you tell if they need it?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

If their hair is gettig dryed out and weird feeling, tail is getting "fish-taily", and in black bucks their hair looses color


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I was told to leave out loose minerals, about 1 oz per every head. If you use a block it could get soiled from getting stepped on then the goats won't eat it. And I don't think they necessarily need it(unless they show the symptoms goatgirl listed), I believe it's more of a supplemental/preventative for them.

I used to feed 1 lb Purina Show Goat Chow, and a handful(or more if flanks were sunk in) of alfalfa everyday and it worked great. I think any 16% protein feed will have the same effect though.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya'll are so helpful! 
On the show bloom, can you start them on it young or do you need to wait until they are certain age/size?


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Or so many days before show?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

We start them from right when we get them. 
And they love it so if you have a goat that wont come to you they will with show bloom and its an amazing bribery. 
Oh and the bag comes with a cup inside and you have to look realy hard ill post a pic tomaro(ill try) of how far down the line really is in the cup


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

What does the calf manna do for them?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

From what i know it just makes their hair look nice more for breedig animals


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Someone mentioned sunken in flanks. We just bought a goat that is sunken in, & her hair looks wirey. Does that sound wormy or give minerals? She's 1 w/ stunted growth. She's not much bigger than 3 month old. She is purebreed boer. We just bought her as pet but It'd be nice if she looked a little better!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Minerals and wormer Wouldent hurt one bit. 
Id go ahead and do it also treat for lice and or mites if she might have em but usually shed be losing hair if she had them

Is she she eating, drinking , pooping, and peeing ok? No cough acting like a normal goat?


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes. She acts fine just looks like crud!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Have yall wormed her? 
Id go ahead and give her minerals and a wormer it sounds like minerals/copper


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I plan on worming tomorrow. Another question. Should I feed doe once or twice a day while growing out?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I feed once a day but around show seasion i do 2 
They wont have any shows till January.

But i feed my weather to 1 today even though I'm supposed to feed them twice a day. But Im supposed to feed the girls twice a day
Its a persional preference
I just give me double to feed at night I'm doing once a day.

I give em 3 lbs each a day


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

hscottom87 said:


> I plan on worming tomorrow. Another question. Should I feed doe once or twice a day while growing out?


Twice, even three times would be great. Goats don't like to eat stale food so if it is out all day they won't eat as well.

Also make sure you so cocci treatment at least twice, worm for barberpoles and tape worms, feed a good high protein feed, good quality hay, fresh water and keep minerals out. There are things you can add to feed to get them in show shape too.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

My goats eat all their feed usually. when they have it it dosent sit there very long after they finish what they want if they dont eat it all. They dont gobble it up eather. But that could just be my girls and every wether iv had....


----------

